# Pictures of our kids ***PIC HEAVY***



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Well, we finally got a new camera ( :wahoo: ) so be expecting lots of pictures!! lol Here are a few I took of the kids today. :greengrin:

Violet's Doe--I call her Daisy Mae (Mae for short)



























She wouldn't pose so you can't see it, but she is really wide.









Vicki's Doe--No Name yet--any ideas?? :scratch: 


















Vicki's (soon to be) Whether









They aren't the best confo pictures...... :wink: they just wanted their milk and didn't want to be set up...lol...:lol: 
Enjoy!!! :dance:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What a cutie pie.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aww!!

In the third pic it looks like she has rabies!!  jk


----------



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

I love your pics!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Bottle first pics later is on their minds. :wink: Congrats on the new camera! :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Awww! They are adorable but how do you tell them apart?! LOL!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Love the pic with the milk on her mouth, shows you what they like to do best. lol Very pretty goats.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

They look so serious and so eloquent. 

Deb Mc


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Very very pretty goaties!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

FunnyRiverFarm said:


> how do you tell them apart?! LOL!


Vicki's twins are hard to tell apart from a distance...but once you get I close I can tell....Violet's doe is 2 days older so she is bigger... :-0

Thanks everyone!!! I'll get more pics soon!!!! :greengrin:


----------

